
Beyond Idiot-Savant AI [pdf] - bra-ket
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/0aba/d53ed554ba2854173e3dc3722b8fef7ece4d.pdf
======
sharemywin
A system referenced in the article

[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~sef/scone/](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~sef/scone/)

